# أربع ترانيم مختارة لفريق السماء و للمرنم نزار فارس



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 مارس 2007)

أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم هذه الترانيم 
أولاً ترانيم فريق السماء 

أرسل فرحاً للشعب




جمالك أبرع من كل حي




ثانياً ترانيم نزار فارس 

مين ألك 




تعالوا إلي




و إذا رغبتم بالمزيد الرجاء إرسال رساله خاصة


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*ترانيم جميلة فعلا
ميرسى ليك يا dark_angle2008​*


----------



## a84 (13 مارس 2007)

​[السلام نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمة  [/center][/center
انا عايز ترنيمة( يا من بمجيئة تطيب نفسي)


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 مارس 2007)

ممكنــ أفهمــ شو يعنيــ ترانيمــ؟؟


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (13 مارس 2007)

ممكن تنزلي بنفسك ترنيمة و تسمعينها بنفسك 
بتقدري تعتبريها أناشيد


----------



## NAROz (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الترانيم​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

ممتاز 

10/10


----------



## minakahf (18 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمه*
*شكراً على صورة المسيح *
*الروابط لنزار فارس مش شغال*
*صلى من اجاى*​


----------



## faris sd4l (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أربع ترانيم مختارة لفريق السماء و للمرنم نزار فارس*

*عنجد كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير سيلموا صارلي اكتر من سنة بدور على ترنيمة أرسل فرحا و أخيرا لقيتها*
*عنجد ربنا يباركم أخوي*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2008)

*جاري التحميل *
*ميرسي لتعبك دارك انجل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## هناء ثروت حبيب (4 مايو 2009)

الرب يبارك المنتدى وتكون السنه دى مليانه بركات و نعم اكتر من اللى فاتت ونشوف الركب الساجده اكتر واكتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------

